# Real Hunting???



## jimbod

Hi I am not really a hunter. But I have often pondered this question. Please don't take this the wrong way because I truly don't have ill intentions I am just curious.

It seems that hunting has a large amount of macho associated with it. That I can understand, it's in away man against all odds fighting for food. No metaphor needed it is literally fighting for food. I understand that this is a sport and I respect it. What I wanted to know is why people sit in a tree and shoot at deer on the ground with a scope. It seems to me that it really isn't in the spirit of sport. For instance a sport implies that some amount of competition is involved. The deer dosen't have a chance, all a person needs is patience and some gear. That dosen't sounds like any macho sport I have ever played.

This brings me to my point. Why don't hunters want to really show some balls and hide on the ground rather than in a tree and try to grab the buck by the antlers to secure them while his fellow hunters beat the buck to death with there bare hands. I do understand that this is dangerious but that is what actually makes it mannly. It would be a group or team sport. With the proper protective gear I think you could minimize serious injury and when you were done you could actually have taken down a deer.

For larger game like bears you could use ingenuiety and cunning. For instance you could coax a bear into a river bed and throw heavy rocks on it until it was dead. Like I said I just think it would be cool that way. Any how. If any one does this please let me know. If no one does but thinks it would be intresting please contact me I would love to go out and do it. I have thought through most of the logistical issues with this so let me know if you think of any that would make this impractical.


----------



## buckseye

:toofunny: :laugh: :rollin: :toofunny: :laugh: :rollin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## jimbod

I once read a article in readers digest about two brothers that were raised near the woods. You know real woodsy folk, any way they learned expert tracking skills. Apparently they could approach a deer and touch it before the deer knew they were their. There is some science to this kind of approach. I was just thinking if I could a deer certinly you could kick it to death with some of your friends. You know one guy grabs the antlers and some one else grabs the hind legs to keep it from kicking. Then a couple more guys beat the deer about the stomich, chest, neck and face until it stops breathing. Kind of like what Joe Pecsi did to that one guy in Good Fellas.


----------



## buckseye

You are hilarious.. thanks for the laugh!! :lol:

We'll go run with brother wolf next full moon OK. 8)


----------



## Bob Kellam

jimbod

you gotta lay off smokin that stuff and the philosophy classes  
everything in moderation 

Thanks for the laugh!!!!


----------



## StillKillsTheOldWay

Are you really serious? Look, I suppose that killing an animal with your bear hands would be the "most macho", but I don't think it would be very intelligent. I have hunted hog, by sitting in a tree about 4-5 feet off the ground, and jumped on it's back while it passed under the tree and slit it's throat. Was that fun, hell yeah, but it was also not very smart, I could have been seriously injured by the hog. Next, throwing rocks at a bear? I would definitely have to give up the archery range and head down to my nearest rock throwing range. I am sure the media and other non-hunters would have a field day with that. Stoneing a bear sounds very ludicrous and exceptionally inhumane. No offense Jimbod, but this is one of the least intelligent propositions I have ever heard. Hunting "Our way" takes a lot of effort and knowledge to track game, spot game, and bring it within range. You have your right to do what ever you wish, but I for one will not join, and I don't surmise we will ever see a stoning season on bear or a boxing season for deer. :huh:


----------



## jimbod

This can be done. Early man must have done this. God did not make man with rifles. It would feel good to go out and really kill something.


----------



## Leo Porcello

I am speechless!! Stoeger it that you? Are you smokeing the "good stuff" again?


----------



## yotebuster

WOW!.....unbelievable. you say that u are not a hunter. so then how can u assume how difficult it is to hunt deer out of a treestand, rifle or bow? im not even gonna get started......it is a funny post though, ill give u that, hahaha! :withstupid:


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Hey I know lets run the animals into a ravine with sharpened sticks, or off a cliff or into a swirling river then go eat the raw liver and heart. Is that macho enough for ya!

I was told in college that scraping the bowl and licking the resin can cause permanent dysfunction of the brain. Mind taking a picture of your tongue and posting up to see what we are dealing with!


----------



## woodie1

wow what a Munson!


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Wow this guy is so off Plainsman probably assumes its me under a different identity.

To begin with kicking deer to death with a group of friends would be rather inhumane, just as would kicking a person to death. It would be a slow painful death caused by internal trauma, would beat up the meat and probably bust a few organs, which makes it harder to clean. This is also not to mention that deer have sharp hooves. Many a person has been kicked to death by deer.

You see even from a treestand the deer still has the upper hand in most cases. People are prone to movement, they smell, and their outlines break up what is natural. Deer have an excellent sense of smell and are very skittish if they see any unnatural movement. If it were as you explained it everyone would hunt from a tree, and there would be few deer left.


----------



## leadshot

*Jimbod wrote: *



> That dosen't sounds like any macho sport I have ever played.


I'm not even going to ask what macho sports you play Jimbod.
:lol:

Ok, this is killing me, I have to know. Please tell us :rollin:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Five or six knuckle draggers kickin' the hell out of a deer and then eating it raw, heart and liver first?

Sounds like a money makin' video!! :lol: :lol:

Or better yet, taking over your neighbors house and yard with a club and stones( not to mention abscond his woman). dd: dd:

Nothing like going retro a few million years or so!! :withstupid:


----------



## huntin1

Hey, come on now guys, don't be so hard on him. Plainsman and I have talked about hunting deer on the ground with a spear, but the Game & Fish won't let us. :x :x :x

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Bob Kellam

:rollin: :rollin:

Notice: a new human population control device has been proposed!!

All you need to do is pick up a rock and throw it at a bear


----------



## jimbod

Ok it seems that many people have posted comments and questions. I will try to get to all of them here. I will try one by one.

Yotebuster Said:


> u are not a hunter. so then how can u assume how difficult it is to hunt deer out of a treestand, rifle or bow?


Well Yotebuster, I can assume that doing it from a tree with a rifle would be easier than from the ground with bare hands. I don't think that is any strech of the imagination, do you? I didn't say it didn't require skill, but it requires much less skill and creativity than doing it by hand. As it stands now people hunt with other peoples inventions rather than coming up with creative solutions to the same problem.

Woodie Said:


> wow what a Munson!


I am not sure what a Munson is Woodie. I looked it up in the dictionary and other than being a city in Pensalvinia I am not sure what you mean.

Militant_Tiger Said:


> kicking deer to death with a group of friends would be rather inhumane


I don't see how that would be inhumane. That is how humans naturally hunt. By definition it is humane. Does anyone say that a Lion or Tiger is inhumane by the way it kills it's prey in a natural setting?

leadshot Said:


> what macho sports you play Jimbod.


How about football, rugby and wresteling and Jujitsu. In all of those sports both sides have the same advantage.


----------



## buckseye

Hey jimbod look up progress in the Dictionary and then give thanks for all the great minds that have kept us on our road to eternal salvation. 8)


----------



## Militant_Tiger

> I don't see how that would be inhumane. That is how humans naturally hunt. By definition it is humane. Does anyone say that a Lion or Tiger is inhumane by the way it kills it's prey in a natural setting?


So it would be humane to stone someone to death today because that is the way it was done in the past? I think not. If there is a more efficent method of dispatching a game animal, which does not affect the resultant bounty it should always be used. Using a technology which kills less effectively than one which is available is inhumanity.


----------



## jimbod

Alright fine, I didnt' really want to get into a debate about this. I guess no one is intrested. Thank you all so much for your time. And enjoy your hunting. But please for the love of god don't call it a sport because it isn't.


----------



## buckseye

jeepers don't take it personal, you sound like the kind of guy that could have alot of fun on here. We are probaly all lauging at ourselves as much as you. :lol:


----------



## buckseye

:lol:


----------



## jamartinmg2

Wow...... I thought I had entered the Twilight Zone after reading Jimbods post!  Pretty funny, but odd. He obviously holds some pretty strong anti-hunting views to say the least. He mentions that he is involved in Jujitsu.... would any of you go to a Jujitsu website and post that you didn't think that was a "real" sport if you you honestly thought it wasn't? I doubt I would. Jimbod.... you need to try hunting before you critique it. Just my take.


----------



## southdakbearfan

ditto


----------



## yotebuster

jamartinmg2 said:


> you need to try hunting before you critique it. Just my take.


thank you, my point exactly.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

My slingshot is deadly from 10 feet! :beer:  :lol:


----------



## jamartinmg2

Jimbod..... Here is a story I think you might appreciate. :beer:

Tables Turned on Deer Hunter

NORTH VERNON, Ind. - When hunter Jim Mick went into the woods to bag himself a deer, he never expected to come out empty-handed - and badly bruised.

The 69-year-old bowhunter was treated for injuries he said he suffered during a wrestling match with an angry buck. Mick, of North Vernon, said the deer attacked him Monday while he was hunting alone in rural Decatur County in southeastern Indiana.

"He came out of the tall grass and briars," Mick said. "When I realized it, he was on me already."

Mick said the animal, which weighed about 150 pounds, struck him in the chest and knocked him to the ground, goring him in the thigh.

"All I had time to do was throw my hands up and grab his antlers," he said.

After about a 10-minute struggle, Mick said he managed to put a tree between himself and the deer, and the animal retreated.

Mick put a makeshift bandage on his leg and returned to his vehicle to call family members for help, he said. His son-in-law took him to a hospital in Greensburg, where he was treated for the gash and other minor injuries and released.

"It was probably a draw, but I think I got the worst of it," Mick said. "I don't think he had any gouge marks on him."


----------



## jimbod

Wow that article is so cool!!! You see that is what I am talking about. If only he had some protective gear on and a couple more people that dear would have been dinner. That really goes to prove my point. The only time it mentioned in the article that he was hurt was before he grabbed the antlers. Once you have the antlers you have a basic level of control over the animal. Then all you need is some other people to wrestle it to the ground and some others to beat it to death with some heavy rocks.

I don't think it would be that easy with a bear!!!. I guess some balistic armor would help with that, kind of like what the SWAT team wears before entering a meth lab.


----------



## KEN W

New Sport....Antler Rasslin....look out ESPN


----------



## jimbod

I could see that on ESPN. It's like no holds barred rodeo.


----------



## jamartinmg2

Here is another one.....

Two injured when deer breaks in

By Jill Fahy

Staff Writer

EDMESTON - A deer smashed through the window of an apartment in Edmeston on Thursday, landing on a mother and her 8-month-old son before barreling back outside through another window.

Melissa Andrews, 28, said she and her infant son, Michael, sustained minor cuts and bruises in the bizarre Thanksgiving Day incident.

Andrews said she had just finished feeding Michael and was relaxing on the couch, when she heard banging on the porch of their home on South Street in the village.

"I thought it was kids running around on the porch, but I couldn't see because there were blinds on the windows," she said.

Within seconds, Andrews said, a "big brown blur" came crashing through the window and landed on her and Michael.

The deer, which Andrews described as "Great Dane-sized," then jumped off the couch and ran another 20 feet into the sun room, where it smashed its way outside through another window.

Andrews' daughter, 3-year-old Emily, who was on the floor watching television, was not trampled by the deer.

"Her eyes bugged out," Andrews said, describing her daughter's reaction to the deer.

After the invasion, Andrews said, she took her son to Bassett Hospital, where both were checked out and given a clean bill of health.

She said she received bruises and scratches on her left leg and a cut on her right arm. The deer left a hoof print on Michael's head.

"I was just thankful he was OK," Andrews said.

The whole incident took place within a minute, maybe a minute and a half, she guessed.

Andrews, who said there was no blood from the deer in the apartment, suggested the animal is probably alive and well.

Plywood now covers the windows that were broken by the deer.

"We came home, cleaned up all the glass and went to Thanksgiving dinner at my boyfriend's parents' house," she said. "Most people have turkey for Thanksgiving, but we decided to have venison instead."

Andrews' boyfriend's father, Cooperstown Police Chief Michael Crippen, said the deer's rampage was a major topic of Thanksgiving dinner conversation.

"My reaction was disbelief," Crippen said, "especially in a community where there are houses on each side of the road."


----------



## CobisCaller

Jimbod you are freakin hilarious!!!    
Count me in!!!!


----------



## nickslandscaping

:sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: : :sniper: :beer:


----------



## Rick Davis

I think someone has the same mentality as the guys that killed that moose in Bottineau with numchucks last year. Hey Ken W did they ever find those yayhoo"s. I get a good laugh when I tease the boys at the Dog House.


----------



## fishhook

Sounds like you have some violent issues to me. Maybe someday when you are thinking about that vascectomy someone should sneek up from behind you, grab your nuts, and cut them off with a butter knife.

I know...sounds about as ridiculous as killing an animal with stones, fists, or baseball bats.


----------



## buckseye

fishhook that fricken cracked me up!!!! :laugh:


----------



## KEN W

Just think....with antler rasslin....no need to buy orange clothes anymore.


----------



## DJRooster

It would not be a good idea because very few tags would be filled and the deer population would be more out of hand than it now!! Blue Cross/Blue Shield would go nuts on all the injured hunters filing claims!! The last thing a senior citizen wants to do is jump on a bucks back and wrestle him until one of them dies!! Hunting is suppose to be a non-contact sport. Wow!!


----------



## nickslandscaping

I think you should let us put you in the bottom af a river bed , let us push rocks down on you. then cut your balls off and nail them to my wall.


----------



## njsimonson

Nowhere in the history of modern have people hunted without weapons. ANYWHERE!!!

The natives on the North American continent always employed spears, bow and arrow or other projectiles to kill and capture their animals. Though you say it is not intentional, I think your initial post on this thread is ludicrous and unreasonable.

For your information, deer have hearing that is thousands of times stronger than humans. They have a sense of smell that could pick up a drop of sweat at half a mile, are more agile, speedy and endurant than any hunter on the earth. So to fool a deer into thinking you are not in a treestand requires years of experience, a sense of patience, and perserverence. Shooting it is a different story,its not as easy as you think, be it by bow or by rifle; and I'll be the first to testify that in my first two years of deer hunting, I've slung a lot of lead with minimal success.

I don't enjoy deer hunting nearly as much as others on this site, and I am surprised that they haven't jumped in to defend the sport. And yes, I call it a sport (regardless of what you think, or what buckseye's signature reads) because it has elements of a sport. Competing forces, elements of strategy, the idea of fairplay (hopefully, if you aren't toting an automatic SKS out the side of your 1500 blazing down a prairie trail firing out the window) and in the end, (again hopefully) respect for your quarry, in success or failure.

Your ideas are unfounded, unjust, and if practiced, dispicable as they would prevent a fair and humane completion of the duel. There's more to this sport of hunting than killing, and when people realize that, they'll see how idiotic groups like PETA sound, and will have a greater understanding for the heritage of hunting. I hope you gain enlightenment from this thread.

And by the way, I laughed at this too at first, but responded this way, because I think jimbo is actually serious. Too often we scoff at these statements by PETA, before realizing that THEY have the power to make changes via legislation and lobbying. Don't look lightly on this. If you convince one person, consider it a start in the war against ignorance towards our heritage in the field and on the water.


----------



## buckseye

I agree with you nj.... a well hidden trap can kill!!

Dang I better put that old signature back up... Al I have ever said is "killing is not a sport it is our duty", I agree hunting has all the aspects of a sport until your opponent dies. Then it turns into the sport of butchering. :lol:


----------



## njsimonson

Yeah, that was a nod and a smile your way buckseye!


----------



## Niles Short

in the 1800's mental illness was defined and labled as idiocy..do you see where I am going with this jimbod?


----------



## Goose Guy350

I have killed a couple of deer with blunt objects after striking them with vechiles and having no other way to put them out of their misery. This is not a fun activity and in no way did I enjoy it. And as far as humane, how would you rather die, one bullet or arrow or 15 minutes of getting the crap kicked out of you? Someone get ahold of Jimbod when they slaughter their chickens in the fall or something so he can see how it feels to actually take something's live with his hands and see if his opinion changes.


----------



## jimbod

I recently saw a show on the history channel called modern marvels. It addressed hunting. One technique that they used was called "hearding" Where they would cause a heard of animals to stampeed in a specific direction. They would then lure the animals off a cliff. Then they would just walk to the bottom and eat their winnings. Apparently at this one spot in france they found the bodies of over 4000 wild horses. I think this tecnique, would work.

Well as for the population control aspect of hunting it is kind of a double edged sword. Hunting does assist with over population but so does nature. A land will only support so much life, if that number is excedded the weak will die. This is what is known as survival of the fittest. So hunting does control population but so does not hunting. However I don't think any one here will argue that they would rather kill and eat a couple of bucks a year than have those bucks die of starvation.


----------



## jimbod

Ok so CobisCaller is down for some hunting!!!! I think we will need some more people. Does any one else want in?


----------



## mr.trooper

Hey Jimbod! i dont know if im man enought to try it EXACTLY as you propose, but how about this...

I and 3 or 4 frields hide inthe long grass.

i shoot the deer with a 30'ish pound bull stick bow that i made in my back yard...

THEN! me and my friends charge it, and beat it to death with an ax, a sledge hammer, a baseball bat, and a pair of 
Brass knuckles!!!

OOOOOOOO! or better yet! what about a burlap sack!!!! Thats it! ill wrestle it down with nothing but a Burlap sack for a weapon!!!!

Iv got them now. WATCH OUT DEER!


----------



## jamartinmg2

mr.trooper said:


> Hey Jimbod! i dont know if im man enought to try it EXACTLY as you propose, but how about this...
> 
> I and 3 or 4 frields hide inthe long grass.
> 
> i shoot the deer with a 30'ish pound bull stick bow that i made in my back yard...
> 
> THEN! me and my friends charge it, and beat it to death with an ax, a sledge hammer, a baseball bat, and a pair of
> Brass knuckles!!!
> 
> OOOOOOOO! or better yet! what about a burlap sack!!!! Thats it! ill wrestle it down with nothing but a Burlap sack for a weapon!!!!
> 
> Iv got them now. WATCH OUT DEER!


Trooper, that is the spirit! However, I took you more as a wrist rocket and blow-dart gun kind of guy! :beer:


----------



## buckseye

Sheez guys I know this is a free country but this talk of beating animals to death is not good. For all of our own good, even tho I'm entertained by it, you should probaly stop writing that kind of stuff. It will be a heyday to anti-hunting groups if they stumble across it. 

I think it is funnier than hell!!! (but please don't let that be an excuse to write more like that!!)


----------



## mr.trooper

Actualy, the Burlap sack idea came from an old Episode of Cheers :lol:

Seriously, one of the western states has a VERRY brief (3 or so days) season for hunting deer with a spear thrower ( called an Atlat ) that co-insides with one of their archery seasons.

If i can dig up what state that was in then Plains, hunting, and myself could head out with our spears and bag ( the burlap sack dd: ) ourselvs a deer!

Iv got my Obsidian Lance ready and rarin' to go!


----------



## Bob Kellam

Guys
Unless you have not figured it out, I would bet a buck that ole Jimbod is PETA and he is just stringing you guys along for the ammo content. Sorry but no one can be as stupid as this guy. If he really is that stupid, it scares the hell out of me that someone could even think in these terms.

Just my two cents.

Bob


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I watched "Rambo" jump from a tree branch and spear a wild boar. :roll:
He ate it on a stick in an old mine shaft. :roll:

I saw Anthony Hopkins use the "dead fall" to drive a stake through a man eating grizzly. :roll: 
He ate that too, and made a fur coat for himself and his buddy (who slept with his wife and later died) Alec Baldwin. He made a bear tooth necklace for him too. :roll:

I believe I'll be selling my Mathews solo cam and start hunting like a movie star. :lol:


----------



## dlip

Jimbod, I was crackin up at first, but this is getting out of hand, please tell me this is all a joke what you are proposing



> Ok so CobisCaller is down for some hunting!!!! I think we will need some more people. Does any one else want in?


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Bob Kellam said:


> Guys
> Unless you have not figured it out, I would bet a buck that ole Jimbod is PETA and he is just stringing you guys along for the ammo content. Sorry but no one can be as stupid as this guy. If he really is that stupid, it scares the hell out of me that someone could even think in these terms.
> 
> Just my two cents.
> 
> Bob


No man you just don't get it, animals are people too... wait... I agree this guy is stark raving mad, thankfully it looks like we have chased him away.


----------



## mr.trooper

Yipee!!! another PETA loser foiled!
:beer:

But seriously...Hunting with no weapons. thats just sick and in humane...

but Im still up for the spear hunting trip if anyone else want to go.


----------



## jimbod

I am not PETA damn it. I have just been to busy lately to cruze the hunting forum. To prove I am not a animal rights activist I have taken a picture of myself devouring a big mac. I doubt a vegetarian PETA / animal right s activist would do that.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Maybe not PETA, but looks like a hippy to me.


----------



## mr.trooper

Besides, even with a knife or something, a decent sized deer would probably kill you if you tryed to jump it. a Large buck is stronger than all but the strongest of Outoorsman, is faster, and probably has some weight on you. not to mention the ANTLERS!

jimbod, if you want to know wy we use weapons, is because they would kill us if we didnt. humans just dont have the tools to effectively kill animals. thats why we need weapons.

Although, im still up for the burlap sack idea. Then I could LITERALY say that i bagged a buck! Id be the legendary Hoosier who bagged the Buck with a Burlap sack! i can see it now! They'd call me "Mad Trooper", and the size of the deers rack would grow bigger with each telling! Id be a Folk hero in no time! That is, if i managed to survive the encounter!
:beer:


----------



## DJRooster

No thanks...I'll stick to my 7mm. My testosterone level is not high enough for a primitive weapon deer wrestling match. Rambo I am not!!


----------



## pointer99

o.k. jimbod, it's put up or shut up.......

i have found you a hunt. seems there is a guy in blackstock, south carolina that offers a a wild hog hunt ........you can use a pistol, long gun, bow, or in your case..... knife. he uses pit bulls to chase the hog. they are scarred from head to tail ( been doin it a while) some have been killed. he has thus far had one taker on the knife hunt.

here's the deal....... i would be willing to pay for the hunt and one nights lodging. in agreement i will accompany you and make photos to put on this board. all you will need to pay for would be air fare......most likely one way will be sufficient. i await your reply.

pointer


----------



## pointer99

jimbod said:


> The only time it mentioned in the article that he was hurt was before he grabbed the antlers. Once you have the antlers you have a basic level of control over the animal.


uh huh.

pointer


----------



## tail chaser

Jimbob, I suggest you start with something other than deer. instead of fishing try fish wrestling, fishing without poles. Don't be afraid to work your way up to sharks! and let us know how it turns out. :lol: :lol:

In Jimbobs world: Hey I just bought the new super club in mossy oak!

Hey Jim I'm curious do you think we should take the same approach to dating as you are suggesting we do with hunting? Ya know back to simple times? If so your girlfriend might get clubbed and become the property of another clan! Look out. :lol:

While field dressing a deer it kicked me (a nervous reaction, it had passed) and it darn near broke my leg!

I think juming on a deer would be as macho as all getup, stupid but macho. Most of us are bird hunters. Should we jump out of planes and tackle them in mid air?

just curious what sports do you play? How macho are they?

TC


----------



## mr.trooper

Yes! Way to go TC!

We will track down a migrating flock of Canada Geese, or snows if you peffer, and sky-dive at them! Now that would be GREAT!

imagine, jumpng out of a plane at 10,000 feet for a Goose Vs. Man Mid-air wrestling match!

Hmmmmmmm, i wonder how long it takes to put a goose in a full Nelson...


----------



## tail chaser

To bad they didn't have bigger wings! After I exited the plane tackled a goose and beat the tar out of it and it finally died I could rip the wings of the poor thing and fly myself back to the hunting lodge. Wow it wouldn't even be possable without the wisdom of Jimbob. What a macho pioneer. :lol:

I'm setting up my tree stand next to the bird feeder. I'm going to get in on some tree rat (squirel) wrestling!

TC


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

I would love to take Mr. Jimbod fishing in a couple of Streams in Alaska
infested with Brown Bears.
He can carry his rock and I'll carry my 454.
See who craps their pants first :eyeroll:


----------



## Bobm

Theres only one chicken jimbod chokes :eyeroll:


----------



## mr.trooper

NONONO, if you take him fishing, you guys have to stand at the top of the falls with your mouths open and try to snare a fish that way!

Do i have to tell you guys eveorything? :roll:


----------



## tail chaser

Question for Jimbob. By your photo it looks as if you live in a large city, how do you deal with pests, roaches, rats, mice? A mouse trap isn't macho and not fair.

TC


----------



## leadshot

Ok, I was going through the archives and ran across this one. where oh where could Jimbod be. Oh where oh where could he be?????......I need some more laughs.


----------



## MossyMO

He is in treatment.

Great recall on a good ole post though !!!


----------



## flytier231

Heck, I was kinda hoping he took up the offer of the hog hunt with a knife.
Isn't it kind of typical for someone who gets his meat from McDonalds and is likely far removed from his food source to be baiting hunters about hunting?
He needs to spend time in a slaughter house and see if he figures that's a more noble way for us to get our food.


----------



## Norm70

DJ,

Could you imagine filling out an insurance application and putting deer wrestling as a hobby.

By the way seen any big bucks by oakes? My cousin shot a nice one west of bramton last weekend. The hunting pressure is crazy over there.


----------



## MSG Rude

Oh my God! I just read this thing from the start to the end and it was like watching a good movie. I laughed :lol: , I cried :eyeroll: , I felt good  , and I felt bad  . I laughed at the numb-nut's' first post. I cried tears from laughing at some of the replies. I felt good when someone offered to take him up on his idea. And I felt bad when there was nothing left to read.

I like my 870, and 270. I do chuck a rock at the rabbits that used to be in my back yard, am I macho or what?


----------



## always_outdoors

I only read the first couple of posts from this extremely non-informed gentlemen. He obviously does not undestand hunting or came from a hunting background.

I have to admit I did laugh right away at his posts, but I also see this as a missed opportunity to educate and possibly recruit a new sportsmen. Maybe someone tried that and I missed that post.

I remember training in a volunteer one time when I was with the US Fish and Wildlife Service. On our first day we were getting to know each other and he had said he grew up in Chicago his whole life and being in central ND was wide open and he had never seen that before. (Why he wanted to be a wildlife biologist is beyond me), but anyway, as we were driving to our first WPA, he hollared out, "What is that thing". I explained to him that was grain auger being pulled behind a pickup. "What does it do?" he asked. I almost couldn't drive. How could someone NOT know what a grain auger was?????

jimbod: If you still exist out there, I would suggest reading the book "Hunting in North America". I would also suggest looking at researching some of the ethics involved in hunting. Blanket beating an animal sure seems cruel and unjust compared to a well placed bullet or arrow. I think you will also find that some of the myths that hunting is just killing is quite farfetched. Many of us have strong ethical and moral beliefs in how we choose to hunt the animals that we do. It is also a life long learned skill that we pass onto our families and children.

If you so choose to hunt your animals in the ways you described in your first post, please make sure you post pictures of the animals you have taken and PLEASE, PLEASE include one of yourself and your hunting party along with receipts from the doctors bill.


----------



## Duckslayer100

Wow, i just read this whole thing...I wish I coulda been here when ol' Jimbod still stuck around. Didn't Tred (sp?) can't remember his last name, he has a show on OLN, he hunted boars with a knife I think. That was recently. Never saw the show, but I do remember the preview. I also recall reading and older Outdoor Life magazine article where a linebacker or somthing from a college football team talked about hunting wild boars with dogs and a knife.

Hardcore...


----------



## Eric Hustad

I actually agree with jimbod. My brother Chris and I hold the same view about using weapons. We look for a deer trail and then dig a big hole and cover it with sticks and leaves. We then try to chase the deer into the hole and then Chris will jump in and try to kill the deer. I usually try to fill in the hole with Chris in it, but obviously he seems to get out and still run this site. Anyone interested in "hole hunting" just let me know......


----------



## Norm70

Eric,
You could start a whole new sport. Insead of the PBR(Pro Bull riding for rodeo enthusiasts and Pabst blue ribbon for alcoholics) You could take the deer on the new PBR (pro buck riding). I could be like that movie 8 seconds


----------



## Eric Hustad

Pro buck riding, that is really good :beer:


----------



## buckseye

I've rode a buck, it was wounded I was about 12 years old and Dad sent me in to cut it's throat. I straddled it so it couldn't kick me but it did jump up and run a little ways with me on it, the scariest part was my dad shooting at its head while I was on it. I got it down and killed just like a good little boy should. I've wrestled many bucks to finish them off.


----------



## Ranger_Compact

Could you begin to imagine how painful and agonizing that would be to have rocks thrown at you??? Deer are tougher than humans too, their bodies could endure that for so much longer than humans. Sounds like you are a really sick man. Deer don't go through pain like that after being shot with a rifle. You are cRaZy!

:evil:


----------



## Norm70

BUCKSEYE!!!
YOu can be the inagural member of the pbr(Pro Buck RIding)!!!!. One day we can name an award after you. :beer:


----------



## buckseye

Thank you and Amen... :lol:


----------



## 94silverado

I thinking i want to feel macho i am going to hunt some bear better pull up to the nearest rock pile oooo can't forget the knife need to kill me a deer too. 
ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha nope i think i will stick to the .30-06 for a couple more years i'm not that big of a guy


----------



## luveyes

Jimbod,

If you were in all of those sports then you should have been able to spell wrestling right.

It is more humane to kill with an arrow or rifle with a good heart/lung shot than to stone something to death. Would you rather be stoned and kicked or shot?? If memory and the little knowledge of the "old west" serves me right I believe that our forefathers used bow arrow and rifles to make many of their kills. In those days animals werent as wary as now (with the proliferation of man in the same areas) so it was easier to walk up to them and shoot them.

Have you ever walked 15-20 miles in the Black Hills, Badlands, or crp? If you have then you would know the stamina and strenght that it takes to do it. Do you consider speedwalking at the Olympics a sport? or how about professional eaters? Sport is something different to everyone, to 99% of the guys here it IS a sport and if you tried it you may understand that.

To each his own, and YES with the advancement of guns, ammo, optics, scent blockers, and tree stands we are at a greater advantage with them vs without them. We also have a shortened period of being able to get our game (16 days in ND for deer with rifle) compared to the whole year to get game in the old days.

I find some of your posts informative and thought provoking, however much of the rest is mindless banter from someone that comes across as a 12 year old doing a school project for a debate class. Before you bash it try it. I knew I would hate escargot before I tried it (and did hate after) and I knew that being hit with a stun gun by a friend who is a cop would hurt before I let him get me (but I did anyways and YES it hurt). My point is if you havent tried it dont knock it.

Feel free to reply. Luveyes

ps. I did play football, hockey, baseball, and track and now that I cant play them on an organized level hunting and fishing ARE my sports.


----------



## Bob Kellam

Pa. May Let Hunters Use Prehistoric Weapon 
By MARK SCOLFORO Associated Press Writer 
The Associated Press - Monday, November 14, 2005

HARRISBURG, Pa.

An ancient weapon that struck fear in the hearts of Spanish conquistadors, and that some think was used to slay wooly mammoths in Florida, may soon be added to the arsenal of Pennsylvania's hunters.

The state Game Commission is currently drafting proposed regulations to allow hunters to use the atlatl, a small wooden device used to propel a six-foot dart as fast as 80 mph. The commission could vote to legalize its use as early as January.

It's unclear which animals atlatlists may be allowed to hunt, but the proposal is being pushed by people who want to kill deer with a handmade weapon of Stone Age design. The name, usually pronounced AT-lad-ul, is derived from an Aztec word for "throwing board."

"For me, it would be a thrill to have a deer get up close enough and to throw my dart and hit the deer, bag it like my ancestors did," said Jack Rowe, 45, a veteran hunter and atlatl enthusiast from Sayre.

In Alabama, one of a handful of states that currently allow the use of atlatls for hunting or fishing, few hunters use them during deer season, said Allan Andress, the chief fish and game enforcement officer for the state Department of Conservation and Natural Resources.

Even spear hunters - Alabama game law also allows spears - outnumber those using atlatls.

"As you might imagine, it's not something that most people have the skill or the patience for," Andress said.

Pennsylvania Atlatl Association president Gary L. Fogelman, who got the atlatl bug about 20 years ago, said he doubts that large numbers of deer will ever be killed with the weapon.

"You've got to know what you're doing, you've got to be good with all the outdoor skills in order to be able to score with this thing," said Fogelman, of Turbotville, publisher of Indian Artifact Magazine.

To use an atlatl, throwers hook arrowlike hunting darts into the end of the atlatl, which is generally a wooden piece about 2 feet long. The leverage of the atlatl allows them to throw the 5- to 8-foot darts much farther than they could throw a spear.

At BPS Engineering in Manhattan, Mont., a leading manufacturer of atlatls, sales have averaged about 450 in recent years, said owner Bob Perkins. Customers pay $140 for his company's 2-foot maple production-line model, the Warrior, along with a set of five 5 1/2-foot aluminum darts.

Perkins has killed two deer with atlatls and, a couple weeks ago, got his first buffalo.

"Atlatls were the first true weapon system developed by the human race," he said. "They were used longer than any other weapon. Comparatively speaking, the bow and arrow was a recent development in projectile technology."

There is evidence that the weapons were used more than 8,000 years ago in Pennsylvania, said Kurt Carr, an archaeologist with the Pennsylvania Historical and Museum Commission.

Prehistoric atlatls have a distinctive counterweight feature called a winged banner stone that has helped confirm their existence at digs in Huntingdon and Bucks counties, among other places, said Carr. Atlatl use goes back far as 12,000 years elsewhere in North America and far longer in Europe.

"It takes some practice, but it's like the bow and arrow. I can't shoot a bow and arrow for beans, but I can use an atlatl more effectively," he said.

The World Atlatl Association, which has 380 members, has held an annual accuracy contest since the mid-1990s, and this year more than 2,000 people participated.

"People that are interested in archaeology and ancient history are the ones that seem to be drawn to it," said association president Richard B. Lyons, a retired firefighter from Jeffersonville, Ind.

Game Commissioner Roxane Palone, who generally supports legalization of atlatl hunting, said there are other game commissioners who probably will join her to vote for it.

"It's a good way to expand hunting opportunities," she said. "I don't think it's any more unusual than people who use long bows to hunt."

If the commission gives preliminary approval in January, a final vote in April could clear the way for atlatl hunting in Pennsylvania late next year, Palone said.


----------



## Field Hunter

Will they allow sighted scopes on them? or keep it primitive?


----------

